# One aqua-glo plus two flora-glos



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

Potacoffee,

without knowing what the wattage, K rating, CRI etc (some say CRI is overrated) It is impossible to tell you. We also need to know what size tank you have and what type of plants you would like to grow.

Mike


----------



## Potacoffee (Oct 6, 2003)

Blah ! Come on, you "experts" are not suppose to need all the information. :roll: 

Ok, I have a 29G (18 tall) w/ CO2 (DIY). The plants that are currently in are cork vals, a sword and java moss. I had others but I am redoing the setup and will not know the new additions for a few days yet. The total watts/gallon will be just over 2. The aqua-glo is 18000k (I know, it is high) and flora-glo's are 2800k. These are hagen tank bulbs, and both claim to be good for plant growth. 


Sorry this is so "to the point" but I have to catch my bus and get to class !! midterms start today 


edit:

flora- http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=112&PROD_ID=01016150010101

aqua- http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=112&PROD_ID=01015830011001


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Potacoffee said:


> Blah ! Come on, you "experts" are not suppose to need all the information. :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

There is an unlimited number of equipment combinations, expert opinions and possible outcomes. With 2W/gal and addition of CO2 you should be able to grow outstanding Vals, swords and java fern. Now ppl will tell you that you need more light, a certain spectrum bulb and whatnot. I'd say try it... Fish couldn't care less what kind of bulb you use and plants can adapt to a wide range of conditions. If you are already having a planted tank for a while and run into problems (algae, plants dying etc) then you can start to change bulbs, add fertilizer, get more light etc but I would work with what you have first, it might just grow into the most beautiful jungle.


----------



## Potacoffee (Oct 6, 2003)

[/quote]If you are already having a planted tank for a while and run into problems (algae, plants dying etc) then you can start to change bulbs, add fertilizer, get more light etc but I would work with what you have first, it might just grow into the most beautiful jungle.[/quote]

Actually, this is the process I am going through right now. Previously I had budget GE (still aqua, but budget) bulbs. They had a yellow appearence that I didnt enjoy - but that is not why I am changing them. Algae just seemed to love the light they dished out ! I am not sure on the exact k, maybe 3500-4000. Also, my plants were growing, but not as fast or as healthy as I would have liked. To be honest, I think the algae did better under these old bulbs than the plants :\


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hmmm... the "aqua" GE bulbs that I am familiar with ("Plants and Aquarium" or so) have a pinkish appearance, not yellow at all. But I know that (some?) bulbs in the 3000K range are great for growing algae. I had one of those cheap spiral screw-in CF bulbs for a while and the area below started to get algae all over it. 
In any case, if you use Hagen bulbs that claim to be good for plant grow you should be fine...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I use the Hagen AquaGlo and Power Glo bulbs for growing plants with great sucsess.. I have not tried their Flora glo bulbs yet so I cant offer any suggestions there.. But the 18000k bulbs are just fine.

The Aqua + Power Glo bulbs are very high in the red and blue spectrum (the aqua glo is better for plants, but is a dimmer bulb, fewer lumens). I use at least 1-2 of these over every tank of mine (except for the 22 gallon)


----------



## Potacoffee (Oct 6, 2003)

Does the power-glo and aqua glo look "pretty" ? This is one of my main concerns, since this is a living room tank in a small student sized appartment. Over-all I would rather have my plants look nice than my lving room... but... my g/f does not always see eye to eye with me on the fish tank priority opinion. Even though the label on the hagens claims these bulbs were good for plant growth, it seemed to contradict most of the msg board readings I have done. I dont think I have ever seen a person suggest an 18000k bulb. Oh well, I guess there is only one way to find out.

Wasserpest - Yeah, this bulbs came in a budget walmart ballast (only cost 10 bucks w/ bulbs) I baught three of them about 6 months ago, and am just now going to try new bulbs. It really was a great deal - I mean three 20 watts above my tank for 30 bucks ? Plus a custom piece of glass and a homemade black wood cover (really budget, but meh).


----------



## aedave (Sep 1, 2003)

Ok here is a kick ass fresh water plant bulb
http://www.all-glass.com/products/other/aquarays.shtml
The GE aquarays is more intense (brighter) than your power-glo and about the same colour as your Aqua-glo. I've added 1 over my 54 and noticed better colour, more plant growth. I would highly recommend this bulb. I currently have 1 Aqua-ray, 1 Power-glo, and 2 Aqua-glos(these are very dim compared to the other bulbs) over my 54. In the future I want to add 1 more power-glo and 1 more Aqua-ray. I find the PG and AR an excellent combination, good colour and strong intensity.

A hint for finding the bulbs: Check at your Local fish store, The GE bulbs are found in some of the All-glass flourescent fixtures. It will say GE AquaRays fresh+saltwater made in G.B. at the end of the bulb. If you ask some stores will sell the bulb right out of the fixture. I got mine for $10

DC :mrgreen:


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

I thought I would revive this post...helping out the admins! I'll just picking off in the comparison of the GE aquarays fresh/salt and Hagen Aqua-glos. 

Simply which ones "better?" and why?

I'm ordering a ton of stuff off of Big Al's. They don't have the GE bulbs - which I wanted - so I figured I would just buy thier Aqua-glos -both bulbs seem similar in many ways.

Is this a wise trade off, getting Aqua-glos over GE Fresh/salt, or are the GE's worth spending extra an $20 in price and shipping to buy off Drs. Foster Smith?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I would take 2 aqua-glos and 1 flora-gro rather.


----------



## NyCzBuBba (Nov 16, 2003)

I vote the aqua rays GE if you are going to do flourescent but once you switch to PC you'll never go back!!!! Retrofit your strip lights man you'll be happy.


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Just to throw in my 2 cents, I have two aqua-glo bulbs in each of my 30g's. I love the type of lighting- plants look nice and green, AND my fish look almost flourescent! And irridescent fish really stand out. Red looks red, yellow looks yellow, my rainbow platies really look like rainbows. I would definitely recommend them. My plants are doing very well too.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

wonder woman said:


> Just to throw in my 2 cents, I have two aqua-glo bulbs in each of my 30g's. I love the type of lighting- plants look nice and green, AND my fish look almost flourescent! And irridescent fish really stand out. Red looks red, yellow looks yellow, my rainbow platies really look like rainbows. I would definitely recommend them. My plants are doing very well too.


They are fine tubes no one doubts that. However, everyone thought their 6500K daylight bulbs were just the thing until the GE 9325K came out...they will never turn back! Anyway, since they are great tubes, Aqua-glos it is!(mabey Ill order a few GE later). Just curious, what are the wattages of your two aqua-glos?


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Maybe I'll try the GE bulbs. 
I have 1 30g with 2 x 30 watt (36") bulbs, and the other 30g has 2 x 20 watt (24") bulbs. The one with 60 watts all together is perfect. The one with 40 watts is only bright enough for growing anachris. How LONG the bulbs are also makes a BIG difference. Make sure the bulbs are the same length as the tank, or very close to it.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

36'' inch lights on a 30 gallon? Is it also 36", because I don't know how that can happen, unless you angle the lights or your hood is longer than the tank.


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Rolo737-
I'm a little confused as to what your asking. But what I have are two 30g tanks. Both measure 36" x 12" x 16" (I think). I have a Perfecto twin tube strip light on top of one, which houses 2 36", 30 watts bulbs. The actual fixture measures about 37-38" long. Does this make sense?


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

yes that was what I was asking, if you tank was also 36" just like your lights. So than your hood is a little longer than the tank...I was thinking about doing this, but didn't really like the look.


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, the Perfecto twin tube 36" is MADE for 36" tanks. It hangs over very little, about 1/2" or so, at each end. And it's notched in on the overhangs, so the light can't slide off one side. It looks really nice on top of the tank.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

So not by that much, well I'll consider it than...

I have been looking all over for a hood like that, which actually allows you to have complete coverage over your tank. I wanted to buy a 20 long for so long (30") but won't buy it until I find a light/hood that will actually provide lighting from end to end. The longest light I can use now is a 24", but that is just to short!


----------

